# How often do you Wash Your Malt?



## Rocko Mom32 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello all! 

Just curious how often your wash your baby? We take Rocko to the groomers each month or as needed, but we wash him ourselves every Sunday. 

I don't want to dry out his coat so I was wondering how often you all do this?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I wash weekly, or more often if needed. I have no problem with dryness.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella goes to the groomer every other week like clockwork. In between, I use doggie wipes if she is looking a little dusty.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bathe Bailey every week to ten days depending on how dirty he is. I find keeping him clean really cuts down on matting.

I never use whitening shampoo as that can dry the coat out. I do two shampoos, the first Earthbath Mango Tango or Tropiclean Papaya, then do a second lather with Earthbath Oatmeal and Aloe as recommended by Bailey's groomer.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I bathe and blow dry Zoe once a week. I don't have a problem with her fur drying out at all. I guess it also depends on what products you use. My favorite shampoo and conditioner is Spectrum 10 from Chris Christensen. It works really well and leaves the coat smelling and looking beautiful.


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

I bath my weekly. Every Friday to be exactly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I've been bathing Ivy about once a week too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

in Winter every 7-10 days depends on how dirty they get.I do bum cleanings every couple days, just to wipe off area for pee dribbles that get on the fur... USually summner they get bathed once per week ,they tend to get dirtier in the warmer months playing


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All 4 of mine get a bath EVERY Sunday morning!!! I don't notice any dryness, but I do condition them well.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I bathe both of my fluffs every 6-8 days! No problems with dryness either


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

I give Blizzard a bath every Sunday. I use Spa Lavish conditioner after shampooing (both have oatmeal to prevent drying). I haven't noticed any dry skin issues.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

7-10 days for us unless she's extra dirty. No coat/skin issues


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I bathe and blow dry Sophie once a week, every Sunday morning. We don't have any issues with her skin or coat being dry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Once a week the boys get a bath


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I bathe Cloe and Summer once a week to 2 weeks depending how dirty they get.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So for people worrying about dry skin with weekly baths..... we can put your worries to rest.

My two get bathed every other day during "low" allergy season, and daily during high allergy season.

No dry skin or coat.

It is all in the products you use.

If you use products that have chemicals, it will dry the skin/coat out.

I use all natural products - no soap, no chemicals, no fragrance ("fragrance" listed that way in ingredients is a chemical) - I add my own essential oils myself, right now it's Peppermint & Tea Tree oil.

If you worry about drying the coat, do a coconut oil condition once a month (rub it on and let them set for 30 minutes)


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Grace'sMom said:


> (rub it on and let them set for 30 minutes)



How do they let it stay on them for 30 minutes while they are wet and shivering?:w00t:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Piccolina said:


> How do they let it stay on them for 30 minutes while they are wet and shivering?:w00t:


Hehehe...that's a good question. I feel like a monster when she's in that tub shivering. She sees me pick up the towel and it's like a kid on Christmas morning. SOOO excited. 

I have been bathing Gucci every 6 days or so. I haven't had any issues with dryness, but she's still a puppy, so I don't know if that has something to do with it. -- I DO need to find some good shampoo and conditioner though because I'm using PetHead and I don't know if that's going to bite me in the butt in the future.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I bathe Leila every week to week and a half, depending on the need. She's potty pad trained, so she doesn't get outside to get dirty very often. Her bathing is actually for my own pleasure in having a fresh smelling and looking puppy. I use either the Pet Silk shampoo and conditioner or the puppy ones made by Kong. I actually like the Kong better as far as leaving her hair really soft and smells great too. I always use conditioner no matter what brand I'm using. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

